# Sweet Moments. Champ and Butterflies :)



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoa those photos are amazing!!
What a good boy, who certainly lives up to his name


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful....my little one enjoys watching butterflies too...as seen in my profile pic. They look so peaceful together!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful photos, you are so very talented.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Very pretty. What a good boy


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow great photos!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice Candice. Atta boy Champ...nothing bugs you...not even a real bug. Is mom still taking you to the beach? You're sure looking good...we've missed you around here. Looking forward to the video.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Always amazing photos! Can't wait to see your contest submission and I hope you win!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Very nice Candice. Atta boy Champ...nothing bugs you...not even a real bug. Is mom still taking you to the beach? You're sure looking good...we've missed you around here. Looking forward to the video.
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


We just went to the beach about a week ago.  The beaches here are on leash only which makes it a pain since it's harder for him to swim that way. The off-leash ones are 1+ hour away so we don't get to go to those as often!

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Also sorry for the watermarks now guys. I used to post without them (and bigger photo sizes, too) but someone has been stealing ones I've only posted on GRF and nowhere else, so I know she browsed through my posts here. They actually made an entire instagram account with our photos pretending she was me and Champ was her dog for over a year with 2,600+ followers. Caught the account and got it taken down, all thanks to a fellow GRF member here recognizing his photos.


----------

